# Latex & Emacs



## avr (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis peu Latex sous emacs (ça m'éclate de faire des C-c C-c TAB et autres M-x blabla  ). J'ai donc installé, pour plus de fonctionnalité, AUCTex. Pour compiler (C-c C-c), pas de problème. Ni pour visualiser. Mais j'ai vu qu'on pouvait également convertir le .tex en .ps (C-c C-c File). Ma question est la suivante: peut-on faire la même chose, mais en pdf? Si oui comment?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## TuxPPC (24 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

Pour les conversion tu as dvi2ps & ps2pdf, voir le man de chaque commande pour plus d'info.
Pour l'écriture de document LaTeX, il exsite un logiciel très sympas qui s'appelle texmacs (http://www.texmacs.org)
Ce logiciel te permet d'exporter ton fichier au format LaTeX, PS, PDF, HTML, Scheme, XML, Verbatim et d'importer des document au format HTML, LaTeX, Scheme, Verbatim et XML. Je le trouve très agréable à utiliser.


----------



## ppierre (27 Juillet 2005)

Sinon, tu peux demander dans les menus une compilation pdf directement. Je ne me souviens pas comme ça du menu, mais ça doit dans latex - compile options, ou un truc du style, il y a une case pdftex ou pdflatex


----------



## avr (2 Août 2005)

:rose: Avec beaucoup de retard, je vous remercie pour vos réponses. Je fais maintenant comme ppierre m'a conseillé, mais c'est bizarre, sur ce lien, elle écrit qu'il existe une option Latex PDF que moi je n'ai pas... Mais bon, c'est pas indispensable, et encore merci.


----------



## ppierre (3 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas non plus sa commande LaTeX PDF après avoir tapé C-c C-c, j'utilise l'option 'pdf mode' dans le menu command->texing options.

Si ça te sert, en ligne de commande tu peux lancer
$pdflatex monfichier

C'est utile pour recompiler vite fait un document dont tu as effacé le pdf.


----------



## avr (3 Août 2005)

C'est quoi l'intérêt du pdfmode? Moi, je ne le comprends pas...  

Sinon, pour compiler directement à partir de emacs en PDF, je fais un C-c C-c, puis si je fais TAB, j'ai le choix entre:

```
Possible completions are:
BibTeX				   Check
File				   Index
LaTeX				   Other
Print				   Queue
Spell				   View
```
donc je choisis "Other" et là, je peux taper, dans le minibuffer, n'importe quelle commande du terminal. Bien que la complétion ne marche plus à ce moment, je fais ici le pdflatex monfichier.tex. Voilà.


----------



## avr (3 Août 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'intérêt du pdfmode? Moi, je ne le comprends pas...


Je viens de le comprendre...    (la commande View envoie par défaut xpdf).
Merci!


----------

